# strong nerve dogs never get afraid?



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Just wanted to know the answer to this question.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Just had a dog accepted for training for a US patrol SWAT team. That dog absolutely fearless. I think if a gorilla popped out he would have dealt with it.
I know negotiations are being made to buy his brother - same,
the dogs dam -- the same , and second litter proving itself.

I can name many -- they are that right from the beginning.
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

I have seen dogs like that as well but I feel like it is not simply a nerve situation although, of course, that is a big part of it. The best dogs are the ones with nerves and fight drive. There is just a willingness in those dogs to take on whatever is thrown at them. Maybe it is just what the "real" standard says they should be. Courage , hardness and fighting drive.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Its not accurate that strong nerved dogs are never afraid.....a strong nerved dog would be afraid and foolish to attack a Bear. A strong nerved dog would be afraid to be in the way of a stampeding herd of cattle, a strong nerved dog would be afraid of jumping off a large height distance. Its not that a strong nerved dogs never get afraid, but a strong nerved dog will show an aptitude to do the work it was bred to do and do it enthusistically. A strong nerved dog will not be frightened by environmental issues whether they be noises, footing, sight, or unknown. There are so many aspects to a strong nerved dog its too difficult to list them all. A strong nerved dog is not going to have a negative experience with animals or people and be affected by it for the rest of its life. Usually, those cases are weak nerved dogs who have limited recovery abilities fom not having strong nerve.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

yes Anne and Cliff - the strong nerved dogs are not dense as a piece of wood. 
comment on the charging herd of cattle , I did have a really really strong herding dog of another breed that is known as a "header" which means he will confront the bull head on and impress on them to move -- tough , never seen reflexes so fast , he could out think and out move a striking snake --- don't forget that GSD in their herding capacity have to confront sheep that are out of control , case in point one of my friends who does forestry management with sheep said that one of the biggest threats to a peaceful graze is pet owners that drive alongside the road and let their pet out for a stretch, maybe play with the herding dog for a while. Meanwhile the dog is shell (remove the s) bent to scatter the sheep. Then the herding dog has to get in to the fray and get things under control. Never does the dog in charge of the sheep get distracted to go and play , it will chase the "pet" dog away , possessive of his sheep, good dedication and sense of responsibility. Character and toughness and enjoyment of the work being one of the reasons why it is a good idea to conserve some of the old real herding lines. Actually the male I mentioned going for SWAT does have a deliberate concentration of herding lines , which I know that Anne has in her lines also (Enno/ Perry) as examples.
The strong nerved dog is resilient , yes . 
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## mareg (Mar 10, 2011)

I dont think I would want any dog to work out of fear. The problem I have had with dogs that are very stable is that the threshold for aggression is high. If the helper or decoy depeding on what you want to call that person does not have much presence...then you have your work cut out for you. If you have the dog on the right program, lower the threshold and teach it to turn on and off....they are good dogs. You can explore different areas with these dogs without creating a liability. Once the fight is over its over and they generally dont walk around looking for a fight.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I am thinking a strong nerved dog has a fast recovery if startled and no fallout from the event?


----------

